# Famous Make-Up Artist - Marietta Carter Narcisse



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 12, 2009)

I was browsing the presenters working with the powder group, and noticed all the names of the presenters. So I started googling and hope to find either audio, video, or text detailing these artist journeys.. How they broke into the business and what they like in makeup/skin care.. 

so I found the following about Ms. Narcisse

Here's an radio talk interview with Ms Narcisse 

Look Your Best with Celebrity Make-up Artist Marietta Carter-Narcisse 2/28/2009 - Today's Superwoman on Blog Talk Radio

***this is pretty good interview .. lotta good information regarding skin care***

Here's her bio





*MARIETTA CARTER-NARCISSE  *

Marietta Carter-Narcisse is a celebrity makeup artist and internationally renowned educator. *She has worked with Angela Bassett, Denzel Washington, Michelle Pfeiffer, Whoopi Goldberg, Cindy Crawford and was a personal makeup artist to Samuel Jackson for many years. Some of her film credits include:
Baby Boy, The Negotiator, The Red Violin, Sphere, Eve’s Bayou, The Long Kiss Goodnight, A Time to Kill, Dangerous Mind’s, Strange Days, Tina: What’s Love Got to Do With It?, Malcolm X, Boyz ‘N The Hood, Ghost, and Beverly Hills Cop 3.* A respected expert in her field, Carter-Narcisse has been interviewed by and written for such publications as Vogue, Glamour, Premiere, Seventeen, Vogue Hollywood, Panache, Shades of Beauty, First Hold, Makeup Artist Magazine and Essence, among others. She is a seasoned educator who has lectured before Procter and Gamble, the Society of Cosmetic Chemists, and numerous schools in the USA and abroad. She has a passion for sharing her beauty knowledge and is proud to be training a whole new generation of makeup artists at Empire where she has taught consistently since Empire opened in 1997.

Putting all of her loves together, Marietta’s experience as a motion picture makeup artist along with her BA degree in chemistry, she found another way to share her extensive knowledge by creating her own line of handmade beauty and skin care products. It’s no wonder that she is often referred to as the “makeup evangelist.” Carter-Narcisse lives in southern Florida but travels to California several times a year to teach and inspire Empire’s Media students.


----------



## Macdiesel (Aug 27, 2009)

aw, I am so glad you recognized Marietta.  She teaches at Cosmix School of Makeup Artistry in Ft Lauderdale where I work.  She is amazing!

I can not wait for the Artist Summit.


----------

